# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  تجارب ونجاحات البنات مع منتج التخسيس الامريكى الرائع والطبيعى 100%(كلين 9)

## naggwa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا عضوات المنتدى الكرام .
حبيت اقدم ليكوا اليوم.تجارب البنات مع كلين 9 المنتج الاكثر من رائع اللى غير حياة الكتير من الفتيات والسيدات الى الافضل نبدا على بركة الله

قصة نجاح عائشه بالدايت بالتفصيل اتمنى الفائدة للجميع :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بفضل الله قدرت اني افقد وزن و اصل لنتايج بعمري ما كنت احلم فيها ، والاهم ان في خلال مشوار الدايت كلين9 اكتسبت الكثير الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة ، الي فادتني اني افقد وزني و ساعدتني ومازالت في المحافظة عليه وتثبيته.

انا اتبعت الريجيم وبدقه و خسرت من وزني 17،5 كيلو ووصلت للوزن المثالي والحمدلله والان انا بفترة التثبيت ، المطلوب مني المحافظة على وزني والحمد لله صرت أعرف كيف أتحكم بوزني و تغيرت حياتي تماما تماما بأقل من شهرين ونزل وزني من 73الى 55 الى اليوم
واكثر شي فادني بهالريجيم اني تعلمت كيف اختار الاكل المفيد لي دائما و هو رجيم بدون حرمان يعني تاكلي الي موجود عندك متل ماكان بس بالمقياس الي يناسب جسمك واحتياجك.(هذا من خلال الكتيب الصغير الي يجئ مع المنتج ويعلمك كيفية حساب السعرات الحرارية )



وأيضاً تهنئه خاصه جدا وميزها ل Wesal Almsilate ..
رسالتها بالنص على الخاص :
13/11/2013 05:46
Wesal Almsilate
"اهلين تجربه حلوه واستمتعت بيها بالنسبه للنتائج كان في تغير واضح بس الميزان ماحبيتش نوزن لعند نوصل لي 20 يوم ، اليوم كنت في زياره عائليه وفرحوني كلهم قالولي ناقصه واجد وباين عليك "
ودى ماشاء الله نزلت7 كيلو فى 9 ايام .انجاز مميز ونتيجة رائعة



تهنئه من القلب ل Qamaralzman Ali J على النتيجه الأكثر من رائعه في خلال 9 ايام فقط ! 
حبيت احط رسالتها مثل ما جاتني على الخاص .. افضل تعبير : 
مساءك سعادة الحمدلله تسلمي 
مجموع الوزن المفقود : 5 كيلو ، الذاع كانت 38 ونص قعدت 35 والخصر كان 124 قعد 116 ونص والردف 120 توا 117 والفخذ كان 71 توا قعد 67 والصدر 118 توا قعد 112
بجد فرحانه
وحماسي زاد
ومزالت مستمره لحد ما نوصل الي هدافي
شكرا بجد



ودى تجربة اخرى
السلام عليكم 
انى حبيت نشارك معاكم بتجربتى ليها من رمضان جربت كلين 9 المرحلة الاولى وجربتها مع الصيام وطبعا اخدت المقاسات الجسم والوزن وكنت نعانى من ترهلات البطن لانى عاملا 3 قيصرية يعنى ممنوع الرياضة لمدة 6 شهور من الولادة والحمد لله يابنات نقصت من وزنى 8 كيلو والبطن اختفت بنسبة 90% يعنى مفاجأة بالنسبة ليا مش متوقعا الترهلا تحتفى ......المهم يابنات لما شفت النتائج المرحلة الاولى تحمست وخديت المرحلة التانية وانشالله رح اجربها واعطيكم كل النتائج
المهم بالعزيمة وبالارادة تقدرى توصلى لهدفك ""والان استعمل معظم منتجات الشركة والصراحة تسلمو تسلمو تسلمو**



ودى تجربة
اخيرا رورورورورورى وزنت الحمد لله من شوي واكدت ع ميزان
وزنى 68.5 الحمد لله ورح استمر باذن الله هذا الاسبوع الى ان اصل ل 65/63
بديت وزنى 76.8 يعنى خسرت : 7 كيلو الحمد لله وقالولى ممكن لو توزنى بكرة يكون اقل لان كنت فى ضغظ اقل ان شاء الله
وخلصت الرجيم ورح ابدا برجيم جديد وسهل وبنفس النضام تقريبا ,,

____ قربت اصير من الرشيقات والبس 10 ووووووو حلم كل امراة ^^_____


.ولكل اللى لسة ماعرفوا عن برنامج التخسيس والتنظيف كلين 9 الرائع ..........هقول هو
الحل الطبيعي والأمن والمجرب ... برنامج صحي وطبيعي ومافي اي اضرار جانبيه ومضمون اذا التزمت انشالله , البرنامج عباره 3 مراحل اول مرحلة 9 ايام والثانية شهر والثالثة تمتد الى 6 شهور او الى السنه .
اول مرحلتين مكثفه وبعدها بيكون مجرد تثبيت الوزن وممكن تتنزلي اكثر يعتمد على الوزن الي شخص يبي ينزله ، بمعنى الي عنده كرشه بسيطه يعني حاب ينزل 5-7 كيلو بيكفيه نظام 9 أيام وبعدها مجرد تثبيت والي حاب ينزل 20 -30كيلو بيستخدم نظام 9 أيام وبعدها الشهر وبعدها نظام التثبيت المريح وينزل خلال 2-4 شهور 20-30كيلو وعلى حسب الرياضه الي بيسويها ممكن يستبدل بعضل أو يشد فقط.
ومن مميزات النظام هذا مهما كان الوزن الي تبي تخسره لما توصله ما يرجع والنتيجه بدون ترهلات. وراح تكون في متابعه يوميه من اخصائية غذائية اونلين.
اسم البرنامج برنامج انقاص الوزن كلين 9 (( التنظيف + التنحيف)) 

والسعر ماشاء الله نازل علية خصم كبير كان835 درهم ولان صار 585 ..............
واتمنى نكون دائما رشيقات الجسم وبصحة جيدة باذن الله 

لطلب المنتجات او الاستفسار عنها
رسالة نصية:0554303913
واتس اب:0554303913
pin:79FBA77E

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## naggwa

upppppppppppp

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

سبحان الله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الحمد لله

----------


## naggwa

لا اله الا الله

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## MAJIDA

الله يوووفقج

----------


## naggwa

الله اكبر

----------


## Genaaan

بنات تكفون ساعدوني انا كمان استخدمت كلين 9 وكمان لي 12 يوم من فيت 1 لكن وزني فقط نزل خمسه كيلو ماادري وين المشكله كان وزني 66 ونزل 62 فقط 
مع اني اشوف ردرد كل البنات يخسوا ماشاء الله ب 11 كيلو فقط ب 9 ايام .. او سبعه ب 9 ايام بس انا خلصت تسعه وكمان 12 يوم ب فيت 1 من جد احبطت ساعدوني وين المشكله فيني منتظمه على كل شي بحذافيره 💔😭

----------


## Genaaan

بنات ساعدوني تكفون استخدمت كلين تسعه وكمان كملت عليه فيت 1 لكن وزني فقط نقص 5 كيلو ب 21 يوم 💔😭
مع اني اشوف البنات كلها تقول خاسه من 10 و11 اقل شي سيعه كيلو بتسعه ايام وين المشكله فيني افيدوني

----------


## naggwa

كلين 9 له برنامج معين لازم تمشي عليه
علشان نوصل لافضل النتائج 
كلميني 00971561105221
ونشوف كيف الاستخدام معكي 
وان شاء الله تنزلي اكثر

----------


## naggwa

[QUOTE=naggwa;42570839]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا عضوات المنتدى الكرام .
حبيت اقدم ليكوا اليوم.تجارب البنات مع كلين 9 المنتج الاكثر من رائع اللى غير حياة الكتير من الفتيات والسيدات الى الافضل نبدا على بركة الله

قصة نجاح عائشه بالدايت بالتفصيل اتمنى الفائدة للجميع :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بفضل الله قدرت اني افقد وزن و اصل لنتايج بعمري ما كنت احلم فيها ، والاهم ان في خلال مشوار الدايت كلين9 اكتسبت الكثير الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة ، الي فادتني اني افقد وزني و ساعدتني ومازالت في المحافظة عليه وتثبيته.

انا اتبعت الريجيم وبدقه و خسرت من وزني 17،5 كيلو ووصلت للوزن المثالي والحمدلله والان انا بفترة التثبيت ، المطلوب مني المحافظة على وزني والحمد لله صرت أعرف كيف أتحكم بوزني و تغيرت حياتي تماما تماما بأقل من شهرين ونزل وزني من 73الى 55 الى اليوم
واكثر شي فادني بهالريجيم اني تعلمت كيف اختار الاكل المفيد لي دائما و هو رجيم بدون حرمان يعني تاكلي الي موجود عندك متل ماكان بس بالمقياس الي يناسب جسمك واحتياجك.(هذا من خلال الكتيب الصغير الي يجئ مع المنتج ويعلمك كيفية حساب السعرات الحرارية )



وأيضاً تهنئه خاصه جدا وميزها ل Wesal Almsilate ..
رسالتها بالنص على الخاص :
13/11/2013 05:46
Wesal Almsilate
"اهلين تجربه حلوه واستمتعت بيها بالنسبه للنتائج كان في تغير واضح بس الميزان ماحبيتش نوزن لعند نوصل لي 20 يوم ، اليوم كنت في زياره عائليه وفرحوني كلهم قالولي ناقصه واجد وباين عليك "
ودى ماشاء الله نزلت7 كيلو فى 9 ايام .انجاز مميز ونتيجة رائعة



تهنئه من القلب ل Qamaralzman Ali J على النتيجه الأكثر من رائعه في خلال 9 ايام فقط ! 
حبيت احط رسالتها مثل ما جاتني على الخاص .. افضل تعبير : 
مساءك سعادة الحمدلله تسلمي 
مجموع الوزن المفقود : 5 كيلو ، الذاع كانت 38 ونص قعدت 35 والخصر كان 124 قعد 116 ونص والردف 120 توا 117 والفخذ كان 71 توا قعد 67 والصدر 118 توا قعد 112
بجد فرحانه
وحماسي زاد
ومزالت مستمره لحد ما نوصل الي هدافي
شكرا بجد



ودى تجربة اخرى
السلام عليكم 
انى حبيت نشارك معاكم بتجربتى ليها من رمضان جربت كلين 9 المرحلة الاولى وجربتها مع الصيام وطبعا اخدت المقاسات الجسم والوزن وكنت نعانى من ترهلات البطن لانى عاملا 3 قيصرية يعنى ممنوع الرياضة لمدة 6 شهور من الولادة والحمد لله يابنات نقصت من وزنى 8 كيلو والبطن اختفت بنسبة 90% يعنى مفاجأة بالنسبة ليا مش متوقعا الترهلا تحتفى ......المهم يابنات لما شفت النتائج المرحلة الاولى تحمست وخديت المرحلة التانية وانشالله رح اجربها واعطيكم كل النتائج
المهم بالعزيمة وبالارادة تقدرى توصلى لهدفك ""والان استعمل معظم منتجات الشركة والصراحة تسلمو تسلمو تسلمو**



ودى تجربة
اخيرا رورورورورورى وزنت الحمد لله من شوي واكدت ع ميزان
وزنى 68.5 الحمد لله ورح استمر باذن الله هذا الاسبوع الى ان اصل ل 65/63
بديت وزنى 76.8 يعنى خسرت : 7 كيلو الحمد لله وقالولى ممكن لو توزنى بكرة يكون اقل لان كنت فى ضغظ اقل ان شاء الله
وخلصت الرجيم ورح ابدا برجيم جديد وسهل وبنفس النضام تقريبا ,,

____ قربت اصير من الرشيقات والبس 10 ووووووو حلم كل امراة ^^_____


.ولكل اللى لسة ماعرفوا عن برنامج التخسيس والتنظيف كلين 9 الرائع ..........هقول هو
الحل الطبيعي والأمن والمجرب ... برنامج صحي وطبيعي ومافي اي اضرار جانبيه ومضمون اذا التزمت انشالله , البرنامج عباره 3 مراحل اول مرحلة 9 ايام والثانية شهر والثالثة تمتد الى 6 شهور او الى السنه .
اول مرحلتين مكثفه وبعدها بيكون مجرد تثبيت الوزن وممكن تتنزلي اكثر يعتمد على الوزن الي شخص يبي ينزله ، بمعنى الي عنده كرشه بسيطه يعني حاب ينزل 5-7 كيلو بيكفيه نظام 9 أيام وبعدها مجرد تثبيت والي حاب ينزل 20 -30كيلو بيستخدم نظام 9 أيام وبعدها الشهر وبعدها نظام التثبيت المريح وينزل خلال 2-4 شهور 20-30كيلو وعلى حسب الرياضه الي بيسويها ممكن يستبدل بعضل أو يشد فقط.
ومن مميزات النظام هذا مهما كان الوزن الي تبي تخسره لما توصله ما يرجع والنتيجه بدون ترهلات. وراح تكون في متابعه يوميه من اخصائية غذائية اونلين.
اسم البرنامج برنامج انقاص الوزن كلين 9 (( التنظيف + التنحيف)) 

والسعر ماشاء الله نازل علية خصم كبير كان835 درهم ولان صار 585 ..............
واتمنى نكون دائما رشيقات الجسم وبصحة جيدة باذن الله 

لطلب المنتجات او الاستفسار عنها
رسالة نصية:0554303913
واتس اب:00971554303913
00971561105221

او زياره موقعنا 
slimming.flp.com

----------


## Ahmed2005

> الله اكبر


كم السعو

- - - Updated - - -

كم السعر

----------


## مامة عملر

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------

